# Help Me Pick A New E-cig Please



## Kent90

Hi all,

I currently have 2 Twisps and as much as I love them, they're not perfect.

I have no idea what to buy though.

Could anyone advise me on what to buy? I'm looking to spend about R1000 maybe more and I'm hoping to get 2 e-cigs so that I have a back-up.

any help would be HUGELY appreciated,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogue zombie

I would say the KangerTech Emow or KangerTech Emow Mega.

The Mega is bigger, so it depends on what size you are willing to deal with.

A cheaper option would be to use your Twisp batteries and buy 2 x Kangeratech ProTank Mini 3 tanks. 

Both options will be a flavour upgrade. The EMOW option will be a real big upgrade in every way. I personally think if this is not a hobby for you now, the EMOW solution should be all you ever need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Kent90

Thanks 


r0gue z0mbie said:


> I would say the KangerTech Emow or KangerTech Emow Mega.
> 
> The Mega is bigger, so it depends on what size you are willing to deal with.
> 
> A cheaper option would be to use your Twisp batteries and buy 2 x Kangeratech ProTank Mini 3 tanks.
> 
> Both options will be a flavour upgrade. The EMOW option will be a real big upgrade in every way. I personally think if this is not a hobby for you now, the EMOW solution should be all you ever need.


Thanks a bunch for your help, could I buy them as a kit because I see some sites sell separate bits and pieces


----------



## Yiannaki

Kent90 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your help, could I buy them as a kit because I see some sites sell separate bits and pieces


 

http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/products/emow-mega 

This is for a full mega kit, with replacement coils!

All you need is e liquid and you'll be ready to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

mvp and mini protank 3 / mini nautilus 

vision spinner 2 and mini protank 3 / mini nautilus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kent90

shabbar said:


> mvp and mini protank 3 / mini nautilus
> 
> vision spinner 2 and mini protank 3 / mini nautilus


 Thanks I'm going to get my google on and research all these devices


----------



## rogue zombie

You basically need the Tanks - the ProTank Mini and Mini Nautilus are the tanks suggested. They come built with the coils.

And then the MVP and Spinner 2 are the batteries.

Both solutions are top notch performers.

The EMOW and EMOW Mega are basically the kit put together for you, as @Yianakki said.

Either way you go, with everything listed here, you are going to get a really good upgrade. It's basically the last stop before you get to the really serious solutions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

The mvp/pro tank/nautilus mini is a clear winner for me based on the fact the batter life way better than all the others listed ere.


----------



## Mike

I think the correct thing would be to ask if she prefers a regular round battery or a box battery and then make suggestions? No use recommending the MVP if she wants something small and compact?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I honestly think you guys are underestimating the EMOW.

You know what I loved (and still do) about my first solution - the EVOD - was that it was fuss free. Put in liquid, don't spill in the pipe thingy and three weeks later, WOW, I QUIT SMOKING. Change the coil and all is good again.

It worked, and well. It was designed as a full solution.

The EMOW was again designed to be a full solution, to work well all together.

It has the voltage options that were probably tried and tested keep things fuss free.

It has airflow control too, so together with the voltage options, I bet you get a really good vape that you can fiddle with enough to keep you satisfied.

It's not too big. I think it ticks all the right boxes.

But above all, the first thing Kent asked was "can I buy a full package". That to me says it all. 

"I want to buy it like I bought my Twisp, but I want it to be better." Which to me says EMOW. 



Just keep in mind though @Kent09, none of these things are perfect.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 360twin

@Kent90 I think @r0gue z0mbie summed it up perfectly! The only thing that may influence your choice is the amount that you vape daily, and whether you would want to refill while 'on the go'. The standard Emow has a somewhat limited capacity (for me) of 1.8ml, while the Aerotank included in the Emow Mega kit has a capacity of 2.5ml. If you go through more than this daily, the issue becomes moot.

You might also want to add another battery to use while one is on charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

If you want perfect I would suggest brushing up on your ohms law get yourself a nitecore charger batteries kanthal and a Reo , watch some you tube vids and have at least 3.5k in your account. 

You will never need another device ever , it's perfect in every way possible vape quality , throat hit and flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Oh and the mini has a 3ml bottle small enough and the grand has a 6ml . Both should get you through a normal work day


----------



## Mike

Kent90 said:


> I'm looking to spend about R1000 maybe more and I'm hoping to get 2 e-cigs so that I have a back-up..


 


shabbar said:


> If you want perfect I would suggest brushing up on your ohms law get yourself a nitecore charger batteries kanthal and a Reo , watch some you tube vids and have at least 3.5k in your account.


 
I think you missed a key part of that post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 360twin

@shabbar ... and they're fugly!

*ducks and runs for cover*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

Lol @Mike I said IF she wants perfect , and there's some hope , R1000 maybe more . More could be indefinite amount of cash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@shabbar that's just being silly though because a Reo isn't perfect either.


----------



## shabbar

360twin said:


> @shabbar ... and they're fugly!
> 
> *ducks and runs for cover*




No they not , its the sexiest piece of aluminium Ive held


----------



## Mike

I'm glad you agree your suggestion was silly


----------



## shabbar

Mike said:


> @shabbar that's just being silly though because a Reo isn't perfect either.



What's not perfect bout it


----------



## Mike

Too big for one, batteries don't last long enough on the compact ones, the minis lack features, not enough flavour compared to some different attys - the list is long, not to mention that perfect for one person doesn't define perfect for another.

Are you saying in 5 years, you'll still be using a standard Reo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2pksmoker

Hi, I'm new here and never tried the KangerTech. I just moved up from the cigarette looking style to a tank made by v2. So far I love it, but I have not tried many other systems. Its hard when you order online because you have to rely on reviews and comments and everyone likes different things about their cig. I like a deep hit with heavy smoke. Seems the VG liquids give me that moreso than the ones found is most my local stores.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Mike said:


> Too big for one, batteries don't last long enough on the compact ones, the minis lack features, not enough flavour compared to some different attys - the list is long, not to mention that perfect for one person doesn't define perfect for another.
> 
> Are you saying in 5 years, you'll still be using a standard Reo?


Do you have a Reo Mike?


----------



## Mike

No, it doesn't suit my needs. Firstly I want something regulated, secondly paying a big premium for bottom-fed isn't worthwhile when I only go through around 2ml of juice a day.


----------



## Kent90

See I don't mind at all what it looks like at the end of the day, I just want the tried and tested most recommended e-cig that people lean towards when buying. I'm sure when I go to the Vape Meet on the 30th I'll get a good idea about what people love.

I'm such a noob when it comes to all this so I'll say thanks again for everybody's suggestions and advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Kent90 said:


> See I don't mind at all what it looks like at the end of the day, I just want the tried and tested most recommended e-cig that people lean towards when buying. I'm sure when I go to the Vape Meet on the 30th I'll get a good idea about what people love.
> 
> I'm such a noob when it comes to all this so I'll say thanks again for everybody's suggestions and advice!


Yes. Holding out on a purchase until the vape meet is a great idea 

Then you can not only see what's around and what people like but you will also get a feel for the devices available. Plus I'm sure people will let you test drive them to gauge how they perform  hopefully you'll be leaving with an empty purse and lots of goodies by the end of the day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @Kent90

It would help a lot if you could describe what it is you are after

Since youve used the Twisp, do you want more flavour or more throat hit - or both?
Or said differently, are you after a more intense vape? Or do you like a mild and mellow mindless vaping experience?

Or maybe you are happy with the vape on the Twisp and want something that has a bigger tank or more battery life?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kent90

Yes I think I'm definitely going to hold on till the vape meet. I'm soo excited and drawing some money so I'll be a potential hijack victim with all the cash I'm bringing to spend.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Kent90 said:


> Yes I think I'm definitely going to hold on till the vape meet. I'm soo excited and drawing some money so I'll be a potential hijack victim with all the cash I'm bringing to spend.


 
Please provide vehicle make and registration number... Also approximate time of arrival... (I need more money for the meet...)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kent90

@Silver , I'm definitely leaning towards the Kangertech emow mega, I think @r0gue z0mbie summed up all my needs perfectly. I want taste, I want those huge smokey clouds you guys produce, I want a heavy throat hit that feels like an actual cigarette and most importantly I want easy ready-made gear that doesn't make me have to think "does this work together?"

I've enjoyed my Twisp, I smoke about two refills a day (not sure what the tank capacity is)

I think I will buy the emow mega as my next step into this lifestyle. I'm pretty sure nobody here just buys one thing and that's that. I want to ultimately buy a bit of each brand and have a little family of cigs.

*Thank you EVERYBODY for the advice and thank you @r0gue z0mbie for summarising my needs just right!*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Hi @Kent90 , wishing you luck. 

Try a few things at the vape meet and give a good dripper setup a try to see if you like the intensity and the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Kent90 said:


> @Silver , I'm definitely leaning towards the Kangertech emow mega, I think @r0gue z0mbie summed up all my needs perfectly. I want taste, I want those huge smokey clouds you guys produce, I want a heavy throat hit that feels like an actual cigarette and most importantly I want easy ready-made gear that doesn't make me have to think "does this work together?"
> 
> I've enjoyed my Twisp, I smoke about two refills a day (not sure what the tank capacity is)
> 
> I think I will buy the emow mega as my next step into this lifestyle. I'm pretty sure nobody here just buys one thing and that's that. I want to ultimately buy a bit of each brand and have a little family of cigs.
> 
> *Thank you EVERYBODY for the advice and thank you @r0gue z0mbie for summarising my needs just right!*


 
The problem here is that once you start buying, you can't stop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Kent90 Im sure if @RevnLucky7 comes up to the vape meet, he'll bring some emow mega kits along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent90

> Please provide vehicle make and registration number... Also approximate time of arrival... (I need more money for the meet... )


 
@baksteen8168 I'll give you a girly answer to that, I'll be driving the pretty silver car.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Kent90 said:


> @baksteen8168 I'll give you a girly answer to that, I'll be driving the pretty silver car.


 
This makes things considerably harder...

at least now I only have to hijack pretty silver cars with woman drivers...

"Hijack! Are you Kent90? No? Sorry for wasting your time, please drive safe."

*Walks to next silver car with woman driver*

"Hijack! ..."

Gonna be a loooooooooooooooong day... lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kent90

baksteen8168 said:


> This makes things considerably harder...
> 
> at least now I only have to hijack pretty silver cars with woman drivers...
> 
> "Hijack! Are you Kent90? No? Sorry for wasting your time, please drive safe."
> 
> *Walks to next silver car with woman driver*
> 
> "Hijack! ..."
> 
> Gonna be a loooooooooooooooong day... lol


 
Hahaha just made my morning, well done!


----------



## baksteen8168

Kent90 said:


> Hahaha just made my morning, well done!


I aim to please.


----------



## Raslin

Silver said:


> Hi @Kent90
> 
> It would help a lot if you could describe what it is you are after
> 
> Since youve used the Twisp, do you want more flavour or more throat hit - or both?
> Or said differently, are you after a more intense vape? Or do you like a mild and mellow mindless vaping experience?
> 
> Or maybe you are happy with the vape on the Twisp and want something that has a bigger tank or more battery life?


So this is exactly what I want too, a more intense vape, with more flavour and a bigger throat hit. I also still cape on a twisp. I like the MVP what can I pair with that to achieve the required results?


----------



## Mike

I'd personally say go for the Aerotank V2. The nautilus is a contender, an I think you could even go Aerotank mega with the MVP2 - but that more of a choice on tank capacity than anything.


----------



## Raslin

Please forgive the stupid question, but how will the MVP+aerotank give me the experience I am looking for? In other words, what component controls the intensity of the cape - dual coils or vv for example.


----------



## Mike

There are many variables involved Raslin. Typically more wattage means more flavour and throat hit, however atomisers also vary in terms of efficiency. 

You can only increase wattage as far as your airflow, coil and wicking will allow before dry hitting or burning. Something like and Aerotank will be able to go up to around 13 watts without any real risk of dry hits whereas a twisp is less efficient and won't be able to perform at as high wattage.


----------



## RATZ

Raslin said:


> Please forgive the stupid question, but how will the MVP+aerotank give me the experience I am looking for? In other words, what component controls the intensity of the cape - dual coils or vv for example.


 
Both of them have an influence. The biggest though is the VV. Dual coils will burn more juice quicker and give you a lot of vapor and flavour, the trade off is that it takes more time to get hot. Single coils get hotter quicker but produce less vapour.

I have recently moved from ego,Evod,Twisp devices -(Yes I own all three) to the MVP. the tanks all became new once I was able to give them a little more power. My MVP came with the aerotank and it is a great device. I still prefer an Evod over the aerotank on the MVP for flavour though.
Maybe my mind will change when I get the mini protank, but then I will give you that opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Mike, thanks for the explanation, sort of makes sense. I guess once I get the gear and play around I will understand it better.


----------



## Raslin

@RATZ, thanks, so you saying even the twisp tank was better with a more powerful battery? I suppose you need to be careful not to push to much power through the coil?


----------



## RATZ

Raslin said:


> @RATZ, thanks, so you saying even the twisp tank was better with a more powerful battery? I suppose you need to be careful not to push to much power through the coil?


 
The twisp is definitely better with more power. Most certainly warmer and more flavour than the standard battery. This is when you start getting into the whole ohms law thing. Just trust that more power = more flavour = more throat hit = more enjoyment. 

With an MVP or any device below 20Watts I don't think you will over-power any tank style device.


----------



## Raslin

Cool, thanks for the info, at least I will not have to retire the twisp tank, I like the draw on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

